# Trigger jab & no ovulation



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm currently on Clomid and had a follie scan on day 12. I had 1 18mm egg & 1 15mm egg. Fertility nurse gave me the trigger jab to make me ovulate in 24-36 hours time. At the end of the 2ww I tested but it was BFN. I waited till 2 1/2 weeks and tested again but still BFN. Spoke to fertility nurse and she said to wait till 3 weeks and test again & if still BFN take Provera however she said I'd either get BFP or AF as I had the trigger jab. Well its 3 1/2 weeks, tested this morn and still BFN so started Provera. Hospital hasn't really helped as they said I would get AF as I had trigger jab. I just wanted to know your opinion? I obviously didn't ovulate but I though the jab made you ovulate? 
Its all quite confusing to me. Last time I had the jab I know I ovulated cause I got a BFP. 

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

As far as I'm aware the trigger mimicks LH surge and causes ovulation, I would have expected AF to occur? Although there were 2 follicles there is no guarantee that there are eggs so that may have had an effect on things, also don't know what impact the PCOS has on your cycle it maybe that this is delaying things?

Suggest you speak to clinic Doctors at follow up for further advice, I don't know enough abotu PCOS to advise why this has happend. Sorry about BFN  

Maz x


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Maz.

I'm seeing consultant next week. 

Have you ever heard of anyone not ovulating with the trigger jab before?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry don't know I don't work in fertility field. Suppose it is possible though if body doesn't react to trigger?


----------

